# New PC build not working



## Yoshi_Strider (Dec 19, 2010)

Got super excited to get my build going today and sure enough its not working.

Video of the issue: 





Parts list https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/WKpTXH

Power Supply https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

M2 Drive 
https://www.cclonline.com/product/2...Ie-Gen3x2-Internal-Solid-State-Drive/SSD0677/

RAM 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=9SIAD7H5XC0383

So I have just built a new PC that I have been building for about 2 years, the case powers on with all the fans, powers up, the heatsink and all the fans seem to be working, no BIOS beeps? Also the keyboard and the mouse wont turn on when plugged in, no signal/video, all of these compononents are new out of the box so everything should work ok.

Since this build is new i'm not sure what the LED indicators are supposed to look like? Heres a video of the startup 




Possible issue according to part picker:
Potential Issues / Incompatibilities Some Intel Z170 chipset motherboards may need a BIOS update prior to using Kaby Lake-S CPUs. Upgrading the BIOS may require a different CPU that is supported by older BIOS revisions.

Not sure what to do it this is the case? Do I need a new CPU?

Tried switching the RAM stick place, tried taking out the graphics card, Im not really sure what to do everything is new and in properly.

Thanks for any help or suggestions!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the i3 7100 you need to have bios 3007 or higher there should be a sticker on the motherboard and on the box telling you what bios version the board shipped with.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There is actually a noted possible compatibility issue for that on your pc parts picker page...good for them. It is always safer to use a newer board if you are using the newest processors because the average user doesn't have older cpus laying around they will need to flash the bios.


----------

